# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Transferimi i dokumentave nga Linux në Windows xp?

## shadow

Pershendetje
Kam te instaluar ne kompjuterin tim dy sisteme operative: Redhat 9.0 dhe windows xp.

A mund te me tregoj dikush se si mund te bej transfer fajllat nga Linux ne Windows?

Gjithashtu po bashkangjes edhe nje pyetje: A ekziston ndonje mundesi per te lexuar fajllat.dat

----------


## alku11

Instalo SAMBA ne Linux, pastaj krijo ne "share" ne Linux se bashku me nje llogari dhe fjalekalim.

Nga Windows mund the hapesh dosjen e krijuar ne Linux duke perdorur UNC parametrat: \\Linux-machine-name\share-name (psh. \\redhat\share).

Samba mund te merret falash ne Internet dhe mund te konfigurohet nepermjet "web page" or "command line"

good luck

----------


## Wordless

Nuk besoj se SAMBA do ti beje shume pune pasi dy sistement ndodhen ne te
njejtin kompjuter (SAMBA eshte per kompjutera ne rrjet heterogjoen Linux+win).

Meqe dy sistemet i ke ne nje kompjuter, rruga me e lehte eshte te perdoresh
komanden klasike te Linuxit :
mount -t tipi_sistemit_skedareve /dev/device_name /mount_point

ku tipi_sistemit_skedareve = ntfs ose fat (varet se si e ke formatuar particjonin e 
windowsit)

device_name = hda1 (nqs windows-in e ke te insaluar ne particjonin e pare te diskut te pare
ide, hda2 per particjonin e dyte etj, sda1, sda2 etj  nqs diskun e ke scsi. Nqs e ke ne dsikun
e dyte atehere device_name=hdb1 ose hdb2 etj etj)

/mount_point eshte nje direktori te cilen e krijon vet ....

psh supozojme qe ke nje disk te tipit ide te cilen e ke ndare ne dy particjone:
i pari i formatuar ne ntfs me windows te instaluar, i dyti ka Linux:
komanda eshte

mkdir /win
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /win
Tani skedaret dhe direktorite e windowsit i ke tek direktoria win (cd /win).
Mund te kopjosh ne te dy drejtimet.

nqs kompjuterin e perdore vetem ne shtepi te keshilloj ti kalosh keto komanda
si root; me pas shiko ti automatizosh duke lexuar pak
dokumentacjonin e Linux-it qe eshte i bollshem ne Internet.

----------


## Clauss

te gjitha keto qe tha Roni veri direkt  ne /etc/fstab meqe ke redhat dhe i ben automount cdo here ne directory per partition.  ne fat shkruan, ne ntfs eshte pak e pasigurt me duket. 
ka ca tutorials te shkelqyer, bjeri njehere ne google. se pastaj ia merr doren. peace

----------


## Alket123

Yikes! Juve mundoheni shume. Kane kaluar kohet te beheni heronj. 

Mbaj mend eekzistonte nje program ex2fs per Extended File System ext2. Linux ka ndryshuar tani sepse ka vene ext3. Provojeni vete. Un nuk ju jap garanci. 

Programi eshte per windows dhe ka support per ext3 me sa shoh ne Wedsite.
http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm

imati humori!

----------


## Alket123

Harrova kush distro ka me reputacion tani? RedHat, Debian, Slackaware. Do bej ca eksperimente me Linux tani qe kam kohe.

Hvala.

----------


## kel

Pershendetje Tito Kopertoni,
Hidh  nje sy ketu: 
http://www.distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
per te patur nje ide te shpejte mbi shperndarjet. Zgjidhja me e mire per te filluar me Linux-in, sipas meje, eshte Mandrake 10 ose FedoraCore2. 
Kushtoi vemendje particionimit te diskut dhe bej nje backup te Win. se mund te te duhet. 
Knoppix te jep nje linux live "ready to use", pa asjne installim.

----------


## helios

Për ne 'heronjtë' e thjeshtë:

1. Nëse filesistemi është i llojit NTFS:
zgjidhja është ajo Ronit, vetëm se duhet përpiluar kerneli me mundësinë e leximit/shkrimit për filesistemin NTFS.
Gjithashtu duhen shtuar këto rreshta në /etc/fstab:



```
/dev/emri_i_dispozitivit   /pika_e_montimit   ntfs rw,user,auto,umask=0000     0       0
```

Psh tek kompjuteri im është: 
/dev/hda1       /mnt/Windows    ntfs    rw,user,auto,umask=0000    0       0

Megjithatë, zhvilluesit e kernelit 2.6 (të paktën unë po punoj me 2.6.x) thonë kështu:                                                                         



> This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.    
> 
>    The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without  
>    changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or    
>    renaming is possible.  Note only non-resident files can be written to    
>    so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot     
>    be written to.                                                           
> 
>    While we cannot guarantee that it will not damage any data, we have      
> ...


Me pak fjalë shkrimi në NTFS nuk është akoma i plotë (tek unë p.sh. nuk funksionon akoma)

2. Nëse filesistemi është i llojit FAT, shkrimi në të lejohet. Mjafton të shtosh në
/etc/fstab këtë rresht:


```
/dev/emri_i_dispozitivit   /pika_e_montimit   vfat rw,user,auto,umask=0000     0       0
```


Për ato që nuk përtojnë të kalojnë në Windoze, kemi programet që tha Titoja:
ext2fs kopjon file edhe nga ext3 (nuk shkruan sikundër në ext2). 
Problem nuk është edhe nëse ke FS te llojit Reiser. Zgjidhja ekziston dhe për këtë: 
http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html kurse më poshtë gjendet një plugin për programin Total Commander (win32) që mundëson kopjimin e dokumentave nga FS Reiser në NTFS/FAT.
http://ghisler.fileburst.com/fsplugins/ex2fs.zip





> Harrova kush distro ka me reputacion tani? RedHat, Debian, Slackaware.....


Këtu ndodhet një nga sondazhet e shumtë: http://counter.li.org/reports/machines.php
(shko poshtë aty ku thotë Distribution).
Megjithatë Debian për mua mbetet i pari.

----------


## alku11

Kerkoj falje,


Nuk e shikova qe sistemet ishin ne te njejtin kompjuter.

Nje alternative nese ke nje kompujter te fuqishem (P IV, 512 RAM, ect) do ishte VMWare. Ky Program ju lejon qe te perdoresh me shume se nje OS ne te njeten kohe. Keshtu ju mund the keni XP and Linux ne te njeten kohe.

----------


## helios

Ksaj rradhe e ke hak të shajtmen 'hero' ti alku!  :ngerdheshje:  (shaka eh)

As VMWare s'i hyn në punë, për fat të keq nëse Window$ 'xhiron' në NTFS dhe Linux në EXT2/3, i duhet të përdorë programin ext2fs. Kjo është zgjidhja e fundit.

----------


## altiX

> Kerkoj falje,
> 
> 
> Nuk e shikova qe sistemet ishin ne te njejtin kompjuter.
> 
> Nje alternative nese ke nje kompujter te fuqishem (P IV, 512 RAM, ect) do ishte VMWare. Ky Program ju lejon qe te perdoresh me shume se nje OS ne te njeten kohe. Keshtu ju mund the keni XP and Linux ne te njeten kohe.


Apo edhe më mirë dy sistemet Operative në pllakën e përhershme , e po në këto dy sisteme të instaluara VMWare.Nëse ke vend të mjaftueshëm në pllakën e përhershme dhe RAM të mjaftueshëm mund të instalosh që nga DOS,Novell 4.1 deri në XP në njërën anë;deri te Suse Linux 9.2 në anën tjetër.

----------


## Punisher

file-t dat mund te permbjane shume informacion brenda, ne media player ose cdo multimedia player mund te hapesh shume dat qe jane ne te vertete video apo kenge te "paperfunduara" mp3 apo format tjeter. Me shume dat perdoret per maskim (te pakten une e praktikoj shume shpesh)

----------


## reni00

Pershendetje!

Kisha nje pyetje (sado qe lart eshte folur per trasferimin e skedareve nepermjet Linux e Windows...) me eshte demtuar Windowsi dhe dua qe te marr documentat nga Linux, pasi nuk kam nje kopje te tyre.
Windows  eshte ne C:\ me NTFS 
linux ne D:\
 me komanden :

mount -t tipi_sistemit_skedareve /dev/device_name /mount_point

eshte e mundur ti rekuperoj filet qe kam ne Windows C:\ ti sjell ne D:\ 
duhet ndonje komand tjeter per kete pune ...

Sinqerisht RENI

----------


## reni00

po linux si ta bej qe te me njohi file ntfs???????

----------


## reni00

ka ndonje njeri''''''??????''''''''

----------


## helios

Përshëndetje reni00.
Nuk kuptoj, i ke provuar komandat e mësipërme dhe s'ke arritur në ndonjë rezultat, apo po pyet fillimisht duke mos ditur çfarë të bësh? Megjithatë, hap pas hapi po përpiqem të të ndihmoj me aq sa mundem.

Nëse arrin të montosh ndarjen NTFS (Windows) në Linux (ta zëmë /mnt/Windows), mjafton komanda _cp /mnt/Windows/file_që_dëshiron /home/emri_i_përdoruesit/_ dhe mund të kopjosh çfarëdo që dëshiron.
Zakonisht, llojet e filesistemeve *ntfs* suportohen automatikisht në Kernelet e serive 2.4.x (në mos gaboj) dhe 2.6.x të gati të gjitha shpërndarjeve GNU/Linux.
Për ta kontrolluar nëse Linux-i yt arrin të montojë filesistemin *ntfs* shtyp komandën _cat /proc/filesystem | grep ntfs_ ose _cat /var/log/messages | grep ntfs_ si root. Nëse merr një rezultat në prompt atëhere Kerneli yt suporton filesistemet *ntfs* dhe mund të veprosh me komandën _mount -t ntfs /dev/emri_i_dispozitivit /pika_e_montimit_.

Përkundrazi (s'ta uroj), të duhet të ripërpilosh Kernelin tënd, të pakten seksionin e filesistemeve dhe minimumi vetëm modulët *ntfs*. Por kjo do akoma më tepër mund dhe durim, kështu që në fillim kontrollo mirë pasi ka shumë mundësi t'i kesh të aktivizuar suportet për FS *ntfs*.

----------


## qoska

Nje pyetje kam une ngaqe nuk para eksperimentoj shume me kernel Linux por me ate te FREEBSD a ka mundesi ne Linux te besh load nje modul kerneli si psh suport per NTFS edhe pse seshte i kompiluar ne kernel, pasi ne freebsd une mund ta bej kete dhe nqs e fus ne kerenel thjesht me jep nje shpejtesi pak me te madhe ???

----------


## helios

Sigurisht që është e mundur të bëhet. Komandat janë *modprobe* ose *insmod*.
Për më tepër, më duket se ka një mundësi gjatë përpilimit të Kernelit, ku mund të zgjedhësh suportin për module të gatshëm por nga versione më të vjetër Kerneli. Por kjo është ende e paqëndrueshme dhe eksperimentale me sa më kujtohet.

----------


## reni00

rofsh helios

----------


## ainfg5

Nuk e di se ca distro ke por po supozoj se ke Fedora ose RedHat se te tjeret me duket se  te japin suport NTFS qe ne installim. Megjithese procedura eshte e njejte pak a shume:

Hap nje terminal dhe jep komanden:

localhost ~]$*uname -r*

del versioni i kernelit per shembull: 2.6.9 ose 2.6.11-1.14_FC3 varet ca kerneli ke te installuar. Ne baze te kernelit qe ke do zgjedhesh modulin e kernelit per suport NTFS ketu: *http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/downloads.html*
eshte i rendesishem fakti qe moduli rpm te perputhet ne version me kernelin dhe me procesorin. Aty ke tabelat dhe shikoji.

Vazhdo ne installimin e modulit NTFS:

 localhost ~]$*su*
Password:*******

 user]#*rpm -ivh kernel-module-ntfs-2*.....versioni tend

Mbas installimit kariko modulin:

 user]#*/sbin/modprobe ntfs*

Duhet te gjesh dispozitivin ku eshte filesistemi NTFS: 

user]#*/sbin/fdisk -l*

do te dale dicka e ngjashme me kompjuterin tim:

Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 119150 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
*/dev/hda1   *           1       60420    30451176    7  HPFS/NTFS*
/dev/hda2           60420       60627      104422+  83  Linux
/dev/hda3           60627      119149    29495340   8e  Linux LVM



Krijo "mount point":

user]#*mount /mnt/windows*


edito /etc/fstab dhe shto nje rige ne ngjashmeri me mua (kjo per te montuar automatikisht ne boot filesistemin NTFS):

user]#*gedit /etc/fstab
*
/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /              ext3    defaults                     1 1
LABEL=/boot             /boot                  ext3    defaults                     1 2
none                        /dev/pts              devpts  gid=5,mode=620    0 0
none                        /dev/shm             tmpfs   defaults                    0 0
none                        /proc                   proc    defaults                     0 0
none                        /sys                     ysfs   defaults                       0 0
/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01 swap                   swap    defaults         0 0
*/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows            ntfs    ro,umask=0222    0 0*
/dev/hdd                /media/cdrecorder   auto    pamconsole,exec,noauto,manage   0 0
/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom           auto    pamconsole,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
/dev/fd0                /media/floppy           auto    pamconsole,exec,noauto,managed 0 0


pasi te modifikosh /etc/fstab dhe mbyllesh editorin vazhdo:

user]#*mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222*


keshtu duhet te jesh ne rregull. 

Provo:

]#*ls -l /mnt/windows* 

Particioni NTFS montohet automatikisht ne boot. Po qe se jo, si superuser montoje me komanden:

]# *mount /mnt/windows*

Po pate probleme me shkruaj

Tung nehere.

----------

